# 2012 December fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the 12th and final of this year's monthly comps - 4 anglers are in with a realistic mathematical chance of taking out the 2012 title, but it would take something special to beat Float who has been at the top for many months now. In addition, many other anglers are in with an unrealistic mathematical chance of winning. For example, if Float did not submit an entry, and Grinner nabbed a 114cm sand whiting from the flats at Jacob's well, or Kanganoe jigged up a Kangaroo Island squid with a hood length of 85cm, or Junglefisher wrestled a 329cm mangrove jack from the snags, we could see an unexpected champion emerge from the pack. Stay tuned 8)

The current top 10 on the leader board are:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float 1218
2	cheaterparts	1129
3	Solatree	1102
4	Bertros	1082
5	killer	962
6	Kanganoe	938
7	Grinner	919
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	GetSharkd	426

*The December comp will run from this Saturday December 1st until Sunday December 9th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

So if I catch a Humpback Whale or a Large shark & get it up close to the yak & get a photo, Will that get me into the top three? ;-)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

May be a late start but what the hell, here is my 1st ever fish caught during a comp period.

Name of Angler: Sharknett
Date Caught: 06/12/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney Harbour, North Head
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Yellowtail kingfish, approx 113cm estimated, maybe 12 or 13kg. It was lean
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 30lb braid on Daiwa Caldia Kix 4000 & home built 6kg rod trolling live slimie.
Conditions (optional): 2-2.5m swell with 12knot plus southerly,
Other Comments (optional): Refer here viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58489
View attachment 1


Rob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 02/12/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA, tidal flats, Northern Gulf St Vincent
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flounder 42cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Berkley Dropshot 2-4kg, 1500 shimano symetre 6lb braid, 1/0 circle hook baited with shrimp
Conditions (optional): sunny with 15knt northerly,
Other Comments (optional): Was trying to catch a yellow fin whiting when I got this HOF no1. Thought it was a small stingray at first. A fabulous fluke that sent Ado spinning into HOF oblivion with cries of "you complete bastard Solatree, now I'm just like Fiddy." I felt very sorry for him. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=55027&start=60#p609696


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 8/12/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - Coronella Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Cowanyoung ( jack mackerel ) 39 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: bait fished ( banana prawn )
Conditions (optional): fair to start with but weather turned ugly


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner
2/12/2012
inskip point
bream 
34 ish 
on symetre, raider and 8 lb fc


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice fish Solatree

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 2/12/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Livingstons bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 40 cm mullet
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Float and gents
Conditions : windy and raining then fine
Other Comments : The best i could do after an alarm malfunction caused me to miss the only chance i had for a mulloway.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer 
Date Caught: 8/12/2012. 
State & location Fish Caught in: SE QLD, Ningi Creek. 
Type & size of Fish: Stargazer, around 30cm. 
Tackle/Line/Lure used: Shimano Maxspin 4-7kg rod , 10 lb line, Squidge 70mm flick bait. 
Other Comments: All I caught were Flathead again this week, untill This little fish saved my Bacon.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bertros said:


> My entry for bait-month.. you've got a tough one ahead scoring this troop Jase. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Yep, there are some firsts this month, but that's ok. Monster slimy bertros, they really fight well at that size.

Anyone else who caught a fish from their kayak between the 1st and 9th, I'd encourage you to submit your catch for the chance to win a cool random prize - surely someone caught a garfish, anchovy, herring, prawn or hardyhead?


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Took on the surf at palmy for my first surf launch with plans of catching a monster and a strong finish to the year.Unfortunately things were quite and all i caught was some small foreign to me creature.
So im left with no option but to play the tale of woe card.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

So there were some interesting species submitted in December :lol: - good to see some variety, and what a great kingy submitted by Sharknett for his his first ever entry. Sharknett scores the random prize for December, shoot me a PM and we'll sort it out.

Full scores for December were:

Sharknett	147
Cheaterparts	111
Solatree	105
Grinner	100
Float	100
Killer	100
Bertros	100
Gcfisho	40

So with that, the 2012 comp has been run and won.......*and it's congratulations to Float who is the 2012 champion* - we have yet another South Aussie at the top! Float's consistency was enviable - he led from very early on, and ended up with a comfortable margin from Cheaterparts, who finished strongly and flew the flag for the Vics all year. And in third place was the always high scoring Solatree. Congrats to the top three, you guys score a prize and I'll be in touch about that soon. Bertros put in a massive effort throughout the year but couldn't bridge the gap for a podium place - well done nonetheless on your determination and a race well run.

Final scores for 2012 were:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	1318
2	cheaterparts	1240
3	Solatree	1207
4	Bertros	1182
5	killer	1062
6	Grinner	1019
7	Kanganoe	938
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	GetSharkd	426
11	PaulB	425
12	Billpatt	404
13	carnster	381
14	Samboman	347
15	marty75	324
16	MrX	291
17	Keza	281
18	gcfisho	253
19	glenelgkiller	217
20	Daveyak	216
21	Nad97	207
22	Kingdan	191
23	Nezevic	167
24	Polylureosis	166
25	Sharknett	147
26	patwah	136
27	Southerly	132
28	Paulthetaffy	127
29	Grant Ashwell	120
30	Ronston	106
31	Actionsurf	100
32	AJD	94
33	Yakatak	89
34	Granpop	88
35	aleg75	87
35	Bruus	87
36	Squidder	85
37	4weightfanatic	83
38	cjbfisher	40
38	Physhopath	40

Cheers to the 39 anglers who submitted an entry this year, and *particular thanks to the top 12*, who entered more often than not, and helped build that real sense of keenness and excitement about the comp, particularly in the late stages. It was a pleasure to run the monthly comp for another year, and I look forward to what 2013 will bring 

I'll start a thread soon asking for feedback for this year's comp, so please have a think about what you liked and disliked, whether you thought a particular benchmark was too tough (or too generous), and what you'd like to see in next year's installment.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Congratulations Float & all others that participated in the comp. 
I was just happy to get through the year without a Tale of Woe, Came close a couple of times. 
Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to all, BE SAFE.

Cheers & Tight Lines 
Killer.


----------



## Dewalt (Nov 25, 2012)

Congratulations to Float and all the other contestants. Nice to see the south Aussies doing extremely well, just goes to show that the system in place for scoring works well.

A thanks should go to the organizers as well as without these people who put their spare time to these projects we wouldn't see how good the South Aussies are 

A safe and merry christmas to all


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations Michael on a great win and well done to Cheater and Bertros too. Thanks to Jase once again for organising and running the comp.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW that's fantastic . First up a big thanks to Squidder for the time and effort he has put into running the comp - well done. It has been great to be able to fish every month this year (although to work required to earn enough brownie points to do this nearly killed me) and to be lucky enough to catch something good enough to enter was a bonus. Also well done to Cheaterparts, Solatree and Bertros you blokes have caught some seriously good fish this year and I think I am lucky to be in front at the end.


----------

